# ******* vent



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

I have seen a really ******* thing today. There was a powervent waterheater installed and thevent went out the side of the house 3 " and a toilet flange was used as the sleeve and finished that way. Has anyone else ever seen that?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

next time take pictures


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea to me.:thumbup:

Course I r a rednek:thumbsup:


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

I will lol it worked I guess just seemed a little trashy looking from the outside


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

PAplumberTyler said:


> I have seen a really ******* thing today.


Insulting my kinfolk is unnecessary! :laughing:


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Insulting my kinfolk is unnecessary! :laughing:


I'm pretty ******* my self but this was a little more than that


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PAplumberTyler said:


> I have seen a really ******* thing today. There was a powervent waterheater installed and thevent went out the side of the house 3 " and a toilet flange was used as the sleeve and finished that way. Has anyone else ever seen that?


Hey, that's all I had on the truck!!


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Hey, that's all I had on the truck!!


It works


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Well at least you don't have to pull the toilet to run a cable


----------



## beavercreekhc (Mar 15, 2010)

did he use the blue adjustable ring? lmao i've never even seen anyone sleeve a powervent waterheater before going through siding


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, it's not PC to describe a job as "*******". The correct term is Field Expedient Solution.....:laughing:

Besides, I had a case of cheap plastic flanges on the van. I needed to get rid of them......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I woulda used an all PVC or one with a stainless steel ring.

I'm no hack that would have a customer with rust stains running down the side of the house...:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I resent the term *******. 

being a self proclaimed hillbilly and all......................:laughing:


----------



## PAplumberTyler (Feb 10, 2011)

beavercreekhc said:


> did he use the blue adjustable ring? lmao i've never even seen anyone sleeve a powervent waterheater before going through siding


There was a 4 inch hole in the siding


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I resent the term *******.
> 
> being a self proclaimed hillbilly and all......................:laughing:


*I've never heard of a Hillbilly from NJ...........*:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You should see my yard.................


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You should see my yard.................


LOL! 
You have the commode planter too?:thumbup:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I resent the term *******.
> 
> being a self proclaimed hillbilly and all......................:laughing:


I second that......being that I am from TX


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If your richest relatives buy a new home, and they ask you to help 'em take the wheels off of it, ya might be a *******...:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Y'all need to quit pickin' on my kin. :cowboy:

I'm the first generation in my family that started married life with two rooms and a bath rather than one room and a path. I sure do miss that Sears & Roebuck catalog.


----------

